# Basic geography



## sfwilshire (Aug 2, 2009)

Trying to decide where to take our "big" vacation next year. Have never been to most of Europe, so was checking around RCI this morning to see what is available. There were several possibilities in Germany, but I don't know the geography very well and none of the ones I checked had TUG reviews.

We are tied to school schedules, so would need to go between 6/7 and mid-July. Need at least a 2br and 3 would be nice if all the kids decide to go. 

We enjoy checking out the local culture and seeing the architecture and scenary. Any TUGger want to take a stab at steering us in the right direction?

Also thought about Austrailia, but not seeing anything there yet.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2009)

Most of the European TSs are not as luxurious as what we are used to in the US. Don't be surprised by twin and double beds and extra charges for electricity.  That said, if you haven't seen much of Europe, and are taking kids, you can't do wrong. Throw a dart at a map and you'll find a great family experience. You aren't going there for a 'resort' experience anyway. As to Germany, the mountains lie to the South. Think Switzerland/Austria. The Danube valley is sort of Easterly Germany, and the Rhine to the West- Think castles & wine. Pick a terrain that's different from 'home'. Maybe include a river cruise to extend the vacation and make the airfare seem a little more worth it that just for a TS week.

This might be a good time to see Hungary/Czech Republic before the Euro replaces the older local currencies and prices are still (fairly) reasonable. Far Eastern Europe is wonderful, and a bargain. Romania, Croatia, even Albania come to mind. 

Wherever you go, you'll have a memorable trip and it will just whet your travel appetite for more.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 2, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> We are tied to school schedules, so would need to go between 6/7 and mid-July. Need at least a 2br and 3 would be nice if all the kids decide to go.



Why are you tied to school schedules? Anything you see in Europe is going to be more educational than what the kids are getting in school. So go in the off season, and you'll have a lot more fun. July is the worst month to visit Europe in my opinion -- too many Americans.

I'm with Passepartout -- any exchange will be a good one. Doesn't matter where you go, a wealth of culture is within one hour by train of your location.

As for three bedrooms, good luck with that. European timeshares are generally along the lines of "hotel rooms with a kitchen."


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> We are tied to school schedules, so would need to go between 6/7 and mid-July.
> 
> Also thought about Austrailia, but not seeing anything there yet.




Sheila, if you actually meant to type Australia, (and not Austria?), keep in mind that June and July is the middle of their Winter season.

Dave


----------



## thheath (Aug 2, 2009)

June and July is a great time to visit Germany, the weather is normally beautiful.  Also there are many volksfests (festivals) in the summer months.  I've always enjoyed traveling in Bavaria in southern Germany but anywhere in the country is interesting.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 2, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Sheila, if you actually meant to type Australia, (and not Austria?), keep in mind that June and July is the middle of their Winter season.
> 
> Dave




Clearly not a spelling ace here. I did mean Australia, as my husband has always wanted to go there. Actually, as I think back I saw lots of resorts (without really checking dates) but got a little overwhelmed in trying to figure out where we should go.

I refuse to make a long flight without at least three weeks (preferably all in timeshares as we have too many), so that certainly complicates things. 

I guess I should go to the library and read guide books until I have a better sense of what we would enjoy.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 2, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Why are you tied to school schedules? Anything you see in Europe is going to be more educational than what the kids are getting in school.



The schools here are serious about attendance to the point of arresting the parents of children with too many absences. I think it is more driven by the fact that their Federal funding is based on average attendance than any concern for the children, but that's the situation.

My middle son will be a HS Sophomore this year, so I also have concerns about his GPA as he prepares for college. Guess we'll stick to summers a little longer, though I am very jealous of our friends who can travel in the off-season. The opportunities are so much more appealing.

Sheila


----------



## thheath (Aug 2, 2009)

Taking your son to Europe is a wonderful idea, especially if it is a non English speaking country, i.e. Germany.  It normally gives all who visit an appreciation for foreign languages and a desire to learn them.  I took my son there when he was 13 (he is 32 now) and still talks about it.  Even as an adult I am still amazed when I travel there. 

I can still remember sitting in front of a Gasthaus (restaurant/bar) having a beer in the medieval walled city of Dinkelsbuhl.  The plaque on the wall said 1632 and the owner told me the Gasthaus had been in his family since that time.  

Another plug for Germany is that it is safe and most there like Americans.  Also many Germans you will encounter speak some English, it is compulsory in schools from my understanding.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want to go to Australia, the best availibility is at DAE, which started in Australia.  They will take about any timeshare deposit, and you can search their availibility even if you are not a member.  They also have no membership fee and a lower exchange fee.

Check out www.daelive.com and look at their Australia availibility.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2009)

For Germany, I would suggest Erlenbruck in the Black Forest.  One nice thing they do is provide a free rail pass that covers a big strench of that part of Germany and will even take you as far as Basel, Switzerland.  Of course, I would also rent a car to take at least a day in the Alsace-Lorraine section of France just over the border.  This resort is a good base not only to see an interesting part of Germany but also a beautiful part of France and a nice Swiss city as well.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 3, 2009)

*school schedules*

Yes, I would suggest you are tied to school schedules.  As a teacher for 30 years, I can attest that you need to have your child in school.  Oh, I know many parents that feel it is ok to take their child out of school (actually I believe that too- when they are hospitalized or in a near death experience).  My typical response when asked what the effect of taking their child out of school would be: "You can take him/her but the grade will probably suffer."  and it usually did.  But can't they make up the work?  Yes, but believe it or not we actually do important things in class and their absence will probably cause them not to perform as well as if they had been there.  Many parents didn't quite seem to understand that concept.  The message it sends to the students is an unbelieveably negative one: "SCHOOL DOESN'T MATTER".  As for the assertion that he/she will probably learn more by going to Europe than being in school, I highly doubt that!  What they may learn will probably be different than what they learn in school, but not a replacement.  OR you can save your money and leave them home by themselves and they will also learn different things too.:hysterical:  So decide just what you want them to learn- i am sure they will learn it.  Children are very impressionable.  Funny isn't it.  In Japan, parents send their children to school that starts before school starts each day to prepare them for school.  Did I mention they seem to score better than we do on almost every measuring scale for academic achievement that we have devised.  Having said that, don't get me wrong! European travel can be very helpful and exciting.  I recommend it highly, but not at the expense of school.  Why don't you go during your peak sales week? or at the beginning of new product development?  or during your busy season?  You can always make it up during the slow season.


----------



## Linda74 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would rent an apartment and take them to Prague.  Amazing city.  Later on, after you have a feel for Europe, do the timeshare thing.  Most timeshares are located in such far away places that you will waste valuable time getting to the sights.  The one exception to my rule might be if you could get a place in Tuscany like Il Poggio where just driving the countryside would be reason enough for the trip and you could probably tack on a day or two in Florence upon arrival or departure.


----------



## Linda74 (Aug 3, 2009)

Meant to suggest a day or two in Rome as well depending on your flight and connection.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 4, 2009)

Jimster said:


> Yes, I would suggest you are tied to school schedules.  As a teacher for 30 years, I can attest that you need to have your child in school.  Oh, I know many parents that feel it is ok to take their child out of school



To quote Mark Twain, "I've never let my school interfere with my education."

My parents pulled me out of elementary school for an entire school year for a grand Europe trip. They made a deal with a private school -- I took all the books and lesson plans with me. I did all the course work on my own, and in addition was required to write a book report every few weeks on a book that was written in the country I was in at the time. When I returned, I had to take all the tests and pass with a "B" or better in order to move along to the next grade.

At age 10, I had read Oliver Twist, Les Miserables, Paradise Lost, Also Sprach Zarathustra, The Inferno, Don Quixote, Faust and every H.G. Wells book I could lay my hands on. (A little Shakespeare, but it was rough going at that age.) One time, at a hotel in Vienna, Kurt Waldheim helped me with my algebra homework. In addition, I learned how to speak German.

Culturally, the experience was without compare. I had seen and done more as a child than many people ever see or do. It shaped my life to the the point of my little philosophical equation at the end of all my posts. I explored every castle, drank in the great art of the western world, experienced the music of the baroque masters. I've returned dozens of times, and I still have friends that I met on that first trip. 

Every kid should be so lucky.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 4, 2009)

*out*

Actually I regard being out for a year a bit different.  What grade did u go back to?


----------



## thheath (Aug 4, 2009)

I think we all agree that taking kids to Europe especially as teenagers is a great idea.

Another suggestion is too not be overly ambitious and do it all in one trip; additionally limit your driving to manageable segments.


----------

